# What is Justin Huish Doing Today?



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Was looking through some vids of archery in years past and came upon Justin Huish winning in 1996. Last I heard, he was involved with pot and got arrested. Just wondering what he's doing these days and hoping he's back in archery.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

c365 said:


> Was looking through some vids of archery in years past and came upon Justin Huish winning in 1996. Last I heard, he was involved with pot and got arrested. Just wondering what he's doing these days and hoping he's back in archery.


He competed internationally as recent as 2007. He owns a telecommunications business in the L.A. area.

-Steve


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

You mean this one, good match between Frangilli and Huish.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VFEPbZJ75Q


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

i heard he was giving archery lessons. i dont know if that is true. 

Chris


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

w8lon said:


> You mean this one, good match between Frangilli and Huish.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VFEPbZJ75Q


Lol, check out Michele using a glove.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Lol, check out Michele using a glove.


Yeah I know. He probably can't even shoot that well..


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

ryan b. said:


> Yeah I know. He probably can't even shoot that well..


Yea, probably not. Just an Olympic 70M record that stood for years and years. 

I had the pleasure of competing against Justin in 2004. I considered it a real honor, along with Jay Barrs, Ed Eliason, Rod White, Glenn Meyers, Butch and Vic. Those 2004 trials were really a who's-who of men's Olympic archery. Heck, for that matter, so was the 2004 NFAA Indoor Nationals in Louisville. Look up the results. It's a pretty impressive list of names. These days, none of our top Olympic style archers even bother with that event. Times sure have changed.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

I do believe there is a tab under that glove, serious training requires a little more protection. Whether it is tape or bandages raw fingers hurt scores.

Nice to see Frangilli still competing and holding his own after all these years.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info on Justin, I'm glad he's still shooting and owns a company. The way some articles talked of him when he got arrested for pot made it sound like Justin was done for. Yes that's the vid I saw w8lon first thing that caught my eye was Frangilli's glove and how his anchoring style hasn't changed a bit, also how thin he was then ...haha!. 

That list of names brings back old memories limbwalker, another one is Terry Ragsdale


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

According to Vittorio, Michele used the glove to help with a tendon injury. Once he was healed, he went back to a finger tab. I attach the quote below. 



Vittorio said:


> Glove & stab story has been told many times... Anyway, problems to finger tendons appeared in 1995, and have been solved adding a glove. He used it till 1998 European target championships, but under sun, fingers were slipping inside the glove and this was giving some unconsistency to the release. So we changed to additional leather layers.
> 
> It was a *choice* to *sacrify* release smoothness to a longer life of hand tendons.




Chris


----------



## arrowskill (Mar 23, 2008)

From a quick google search....
Justin Huish (born January 9, 1975 in Fountain Valley, California) is an internationally known American archer. Growing up, his parents ran an archery pro shop, but Huish did not take up shooting until he was 14. He practiced by standing on a neighbor's lawn and shooting arrows across the street, through the front door of the garage, through the back door of the garage, and into a target in his backyard. When he was 15, he won his first local tournament. He made the U.S. archery team at 18.

Huish won gold medals in the men's individual and team competitions at the 1996 Summer Olympics. He had a somewhat dramatic appearance, with wraparound shades, a backward baseball cap, a ponytail, and an earring. His performance was later credited with encouraging Geena Davis to take up archery.[1]

Huish earned a spot to compete at the 2000 Summer Olympics in Sydney, but he was arrested on February 15, 2000, and charged with possession of marijuana for sale. He subsequently resigned his place on the Olympic team and was replaced by Rod White. Huish pleaded no contest in May 2001 and was sentenced to 120 days in jail, serving about three months of that in a work furlough program.

He tried out for the 2004 Olympics but failed to make the U.S. team.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

*chrstphr and arrowskill* thanks for the info.


----------



## hcorrigall (Apr 1, 2009)

********** is so willing to criticise-wonder who the USA archer was that threw his arrow into the blue if I recall correctly?? The only one there??


----------



## Itsjtome (Jan 13, 2019)

I don’t see how one can call another too critical of others whilst criticizing the same person. 

Just my thoughts, nothing more.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

15 years later and some people just won't let it go. LOL How sad.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> 15 years later and some people just won't let it go. LOL How sad.


Well, there wasnt just the pot selling incident. There was the hate crime incident as well. Though it was later expunged by a judge, those types of things tend to linger as indicator of ones character even 20 some years later. 

Chris


----------



## Boltsmyth (Nov 16, 2002)

He and I were alone on a target at 2004 Oly trials, was a fun shoot.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Boltsmyth said:


> He and I were alone on a target at 2004 Oly trials, was a fun shoot.


I enjoyed shooting with him in '04. Wish I had been able to shoot with him more once I learned more about technique because I would have loved to study his technique close up.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

I didn't see it in this thread yet, but he placed 41 in quals with a 1247 at outdoor nationals. I heard he had only been shooting for a few weeks prior to the tournament. Pretty impressive to me. 

Got to meet him as well (Thanks Stonebraker!) and that was pretty cool!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I only met him briefly at two nationals. I was part of the tournament staff for the O4 trials-which was held about 2 miles from my home. I met John Magera there-though we had communicated a bunch of times before that. Justin had nothing but good things to tell me about our shoot. In 99, I was shooting national outdoors at Miami for the first time. I was not shooting well and had some equipment problems -involving a rest that was failing. One of the guys on my target that day was Justin's cousin IIRC. I cannot remember his name-I think his initials were BB. I was trying to fix my rest between moving distances. The guy I was shooting with asked me what sort of poundage I was shooting and I told him as I was working on the rest. He comes back and says "Justin's got a back up bow you're welcome to use-I just asked him". I had fixed the rest by then and didn't need it. but I went up to Huish after I was done shooting, to thank him and he said something like-"I didn't need it and it beats having someone having to drop out"

Now I know some archers and coaches I respect including the late former chair of JOAD , didn't have much use for the fellow, but all I can say was that my limited interaction with him was very positive. So I wish him well-I think I saw he shot the last nationals but I couldn't make it


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

I spoke with him at Nationals and he was really nice and seemed generally reinvigorated with archery. Your past doesn’t have to and shouldn’t dictate your present or future. The guy I spoke with just seemed generally happy to be shooting and enjoying archery and life. We should all be so lucky.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Competition Archery Media Speaks with Olympic Gold Medalist Justin Huish on Competition Archery Media Podcast | Archery Wire



Competition Archery Media Speaks with Olympic Gold Medalist Justin Huish on Competition Archery Media Podcast

Competition Archery Media did a podcast with Justin Huish, the only U.S. archer in history to win two gold medals at a single Olympics.

Huish won the men’s individual gold and was part of the men’s team that won gold, both at the 1996 Olympics in Atlanta, Ga.

In the podcast with CAM, Huish talks about his rise to the top of the archery world. He also talks for the first time to a media outlet about his famous fall from that peak.

Huish quit the 2000 U.S. Olympic team after he was arrested in California for possession of marijuana for sale.

He talks about the freak injury that preceded his arrest and his subsequent attempts to make a comeback, which extend to today. Huish finished 11th at the 2020 USA Archery Target Nationals and fifth at the 2020 U.S. Open in August.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'd say he's doing alright. For an "old guy."


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I was a line judge at that shoot and was judging senior Ladies Recurve. Mike Plummer-seeded around 14th, took out the top seed and ended up beating Justin in the finals. The wind was brutal and Justin had a four on his last round which opened the door for Mike to win-and he did. Justin was seeded sixth. While the competition was obviously missing Brady, Jack and Jacob, most of the other top shooters were there


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Incidentally, Justin had a match vs. Mark Hainline at that event. I never got to know Mark but have heard nothing but good things about him from Vic and others. That must have been cool for those two.


Jim C said:


> I was a line judge at that shoot and was judging senior Ladies Recurve. Mike Plummer-seeded around 14th, took out the top seed and ended up beating Justin in the finals. The wind was brutal and Justin had a four on his last round which opened the door for Mike to win-and he did. Justin was seeded sixth. While the competition was obviously missing Brady, Jack and Jacob, most of the other top shooters were there


Michael has done remarkably well considering his limited draw length. He won some tough matches.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

He’s shooting now at the USATs. I lost a shoot off to him at Texas Shootout last year. Nice guy and good shooter. I shot an 8 he shot a 9. I was happy to have forced the shoot off lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Incidentally, Justin had a match vs. Mark Hainline at that event. I never got to know Mark but have heard nothing but good things about him from Vic and others. That must have been cool for those two.
> 
> Michael has done remarkably well considering his limited draw length. He won some tough matches.


yeah, he has maximized his talent. He is a great indoor shooter as well. He and my son are good friends. I was glad to see him win.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Jim,
I happened to stumble onto the Buckeye Classic on utoob last night. That wind looked crazy and I was estimating that it was 18-25 mph (maybe gusting to 30mph) based on what I saw the flags doing. Any chance you happen to have an actual wind reading?


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

chrstphr said:


> Well, there wasnt just the pot selling incident. There was the hate crime incident as well. Though it was later expunged by a judge, those types of things tend to linger as indicator of ones character even 20 some years later.
> 
> Chris



It also makes me wonder whether he shot while he was high...

I don't smoke weed, but have competed in sports again people who do. Many of them smoke before they compete, they said it helps them calm their nerves and be more focused.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

nakedape said:


> It also makes me wonder whether he shot while he was high...
> 
> I don't smoke weed, but have competed in sports again people who do. Many of them smoke before they compete, they said it helps them calm their nerves and be more focused.


Not really buying the stoned archery claims because: 

1.You can always spot them by the empty bags of chips. 
2. When at anchor they forget what they were doing. 

Anybody else?


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Seattlepop said:


> Not really buying the stoned archery claims because:
> 
> 1.You can always spot them by the empty bags of chips.
> 2. When at anchor they forget what they were doing.
> ...


Well, the 2018 Vegas Shoot champion lost his title for THC


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

The wind was around 10mph out of the west during eliminations and was building slightly. We didn't stick around for the Gold medal matches, as a storm was due to blow in. I assume it did. 

Michael Plummer was outstanding and deserves recognition. From trying NTS to regaining his own form, with Glenn's guidance. That's some phenomenal stuff. If there were a gold medal for grit, Michael deserves it. 

As for Justin, I have nothing but props. He's a pleasure to be around, with a great attitude, a competitive spirit and still plenty of game.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

nakedape said:


> Well, the 2018 Vegas Shoot champion lost his title for THC


I looked that up and it is interesting for sure. What I didn't learn is whether he was high while he was shooting. For example, he may have rolled one the night before to relax. Don't THC markers stay in your system for up to a month after indulging? He also had beta blockers in his system. I've never heard of marijuana being a performance enhancer. Out of bed.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

Seattlepop said:


> I've never heard of marijuana being a performance enhancer. Out of bed.


It has definitely being discussed in the realm of sport performance.
To be able to calm your nerves is huge advantage.

Also this has happpened in the Olympics, Ross Rebagliati, Canadian snowboarder, giant slalom, gold medal.
and the recent Shacarri Richardson, sprinter.

And in the UFC, the two brothers Nate and Nick Diaz, top UFC fighers and top stoners.

yeah, me and you can't walk straight after getting high, but the "pro" potheads not only manage but excels.


----------



## lcaillo (Jan 5, 2014)

I have never seen a pothead excel at anything. Not only does it relax you but it reduces motivation. You have to give a **** to achieve excellence.

Great athletes use their nerve rather than avoiding it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

nakedape said:


> It has definitely being discussed in the realm of sport performance.
> To be able to calm your nerves is huge advantage.
> 
> Also this has happpened in the Olympics, Ross Rebagliati, Canadian snowboarder, giant slalom, gold medal.
> ...


I guess I would like to see something that says they were stoned WHILE competing. "Here, hold my bong" before stepping into the ring? Don't think so.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

lcaillo said:


> I have never seen a pothead excel at anything. Not only does it relax you but it reduces motivation. You have to give a **** to achieve excellence.


I just gave you four big names athletes who are at super high level.... ?!




> Great athletes use their nerve rather than avoiding it.


easy to say...
the fastest mile runner from my high school was always throwing up before the race....


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Midwayarchery wi - utoob only had the gold medal matches. Definitely looked like the bad weather was either on the way in or on the way out.... I'm 200 miles east of Columbus and that stuff hit us early evening. The American flag was straight out and the banners were really whipping.


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

nakedape said:


> And in the UFC, the two brothers Nate and Nick Diaz, top UFC fighers and top stoners.
> 
> yeah, me and you can't walk straight after getting high, but the "pro" potheads not only manage but excels.


If the Diaz brothers fought stoned (and I'd bet they didn't, but just tested positive for traces of massive past use), the question would be how much more they could have achieved if they hadn't. It doesn't exactly do miracles for your reflexes or reaction time.
The only sporter I ever knew who actually sported stoned, was an amateur-level hobbyist soccer player who thought it "put him into the zone". It mostly just made him not realize his performance was actually rubbish until the team benched him.
It's a banned substance, but more in the sense that no one wants to be shooting next to the drunk or the coked-up guy either.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

I am not saying they fought stoned. But if you can smoke the day before the fight to relax your jitters, that's a huge advantage.

Plenty of fighters can't sleep before their big fight and have blamed their performance on that.


----------



## farmerbob1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Justin Started shooting again last year competitively. He has been shooting all of the USA Archery tournaments. Pretty sure he just had a Silver medal finish last week in Ohio. I think his goal is 2024 Olympics.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

farmerbob1 said:


> Justin Started shooting again last year competitively. He has been shooting all of the USA Archery tournaments. Pretty sure he just had a Silver medal finish last week in Ohio. I think his goal is 2024 Olympics.


I'd love to see him get to the elite level again. It won't be easy though. He's got a bit of age on him now. But I'm not gonna rule it out. I'm a fan.


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

you may follow his FB here: Justin Huish FB link


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

2021 Buckeye Classic Recurve Men's Gold Final: Huish vs. Plummer | 1996 Olympic Champion Justin Huish makes his return to the USAT stage going head to head against Michael Plummer for recurve men's gold at the 2021... | By USA Archery | Facebook


4.6K views, 139 likes, 8 loves, 8 comments, 17 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from USA Archery: 1996 Olympic Champion Justin Huish makes his return to the USAT stage going head to head against Michael...




fb.watch




1996 Olympic Champion Justin Huish makes his return to the USAT stage going head to head against Michael Plummer for recurve men's gold at the 2021 Buckeye Classic


----------

